# Venice is cracking down on criminals and disruptive tourists



## Brookswood (Aug 17, 2016)

*"Borseggiatori, imbrattatori, ubriachi! Una notte di cella!"*

Pickpockets, vandals, drunks!  A night in the cells!!

Apparently, the last straw was a drunk tourist who jumped off the Rialto Bridge and missed the water but hit a passing boat injuring the driver.
They are wondering if this might hurt tourism. Given how crowded Venice is even in the off season, a bit of a reduction in tourists might be just what the city needs. 

http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2016/...ourists-after-drunk-man-jumps-off-bridge.html


----------

